# Roy Underhill vs. Chris Schwarz



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I was watching some Woodright's Shop on PBS online and came across this video. I think Roy really doesn't like Chris. The video gets weird in a couple of spots. I feel like the tipping point is when Chris makes Roy freehand cut ganged dovetails. :laughing:

Check out the video:
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365021526/


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

:laughing::laughing:

Definitely a few differences in philosophy of work. Two men that know their craft and have developed very particular methodologies for practicing it.

It almost felt more like a competition to see who was better: Old-old School or New-old school...or something. 

Fun watch, thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't pick up on any hostility. What I did see was when Roy started to cut the DT's he had his left thumb directly below the saw. He is very good with hand tools, but if the saw exited the cut, and hit his thumb, well you know what happens.








 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't see any hostility but I did detect a lot of tension. Kind of like Roy was saying "okay, you don't agree with me but I will refrain from telling you what I really think because I'm being filmed"
Either way, I enjoyed watching it and I guess that "hostility" or the "tension" is all a matter of perception and interpretation.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I also didn't notice any hostility or tension. It's clear that the two guys don't do things the same way, but that didn't stop them from working together. I liked the video.


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> I didn't pick up on any hostility. What I did see was when Roy started to cut the DT's he had his left thumb directly below the saw. He is very good with hand tools, but if the saw exited the cut, and hit his thumb, well you know what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Roy is pretty well known for his shall we say "energetic nature" sometimes causing some problems. He kept putting his hands around the tools while Schwarz was cutting. I was cracking up. I mean come on, the man cut himself and bled on his very first episode of the show within the first few minutes! Roy cracks me up, wish I could meet him in person, or better yet take a class from him.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

There may have been several passive aggressive shots fired over that half hour...

I've always been a Roy fan, myself. Chris's talent and ability is certainly nothing to scoff at, I just find him kinda smarmy & holier-than-thou at times. Roy Underhill seems to be the salt of the earth. JMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I think they get along so well that they poke fun at each other.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw a different episode where they were talking about a working chest that Schwarz had built. 

I got the impression that they were friends and liked to play jokes etc. on each other. 

If there was going to be some tension they would have someone like Tommy Mac do a festool versus handtool shoot-out. that would create some fireworks.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

BZawat said:


> Chris's talent and ability is certainly nothing to scoff at, I just find him kinda smarmy & holier-than-thou at times. Roy Underhill seems to be the salt of the earth. JMO.


+1 :yes::yes:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I really enjoyed that clip so thanks for sharing. I've never been much of an Roy Underhill fan, so maybe I'm biased. He seemed to be on edge to me in that clip. I've never seen any videos of Chris before but I definitely will now. I knew he was a knowledgable guy based on things I've read & I really enjoyed how he explained things and did things.

Mark


----------



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

This perception may be caused by the valid need for Roy to direct things so that he can get everything completed within the constraints of a very short 25 minute show.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BZawat said:


> There may have been several passive aggressive shots fired over that half hour...
> 
> I've always been a Roy fan, myself. Chris's talent and ability is certainly nothing to scoff at, I just find him kinda smarmy & holier-than-thou at times. Roy Underhill seems to be the salt of the earth. JMO.


It's likely a difference in their personalities, but, Roy has more of a 'celebrity' than Chris, which may have Chris feeling like a wannabe.








 








.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've watched a lot of Woodwright's Shop, and he's always kind of like that with guests. I think he's generally bringing in guests to show a slightly different technique than what he uses, and so he hams things up and intentionally does things wrong to give them an opportunity to correct him.

There may be some stress on the Underhill/Schwarz dynamic in particular, though. Thinking about it, Roy's been doing the show and acting as a lone voice in favor of human-powered tools for years, and I personally doubt he'll keep doing it more than another decade or two. Chris is probably the closest I can think of to being a "rival" these days; I'm not sure I can think of more than one or two other woodworkers who write, shoot video, and push the hand-tool shop as hard as Roy has and Chris does, and Roy and Chris have very different styles. It's possible that it's in the back of Roy's mind that this is who people are going to be looking at if he ever retires. Then again, they may just play up the rivalry for laughs.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

what I am interested in is the comments outside of the CUTS in film. as this was not an un cut taping.. thus i am sure they stabbed at each other a few times..


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

eschatz said:


> I was watching some Woodright's Shop on PBS online and came across this video. I think Roy really doesn't like Chris. The video gets weird in a couple of spots. I feel like the tipping point is when Chris makes Roy freehand cut ganged dovetails. :laughing:
> 
> Check out the video:
> http://video.pbs.org/video/2365021526/


I didn't pick up any tension at all. Just seemed like two guys having fun in a wood shop. The only place where it got a little weird was where Chris said "... grab the old woman's tooth and thrust mightily."


----------



## Seenya (Sep 18, 2011)

Roy has had Chris on the show several times. I think you should watch some of those to get an idea of how they get along. I watched the one about sawing earlier and it's pretty funny. I think they get along just fine.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

I always like it when Christopher shows up on The Wood wright's Shop. They seem like they get along pretty well every time I've seen them collaborate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

I consider Roy Underhill to be quite the Master. Christ Schwarz fits the bill as smarmy. I doubt he has the book credits or the TV show to match Roy Underhill. Roy is quite the CRAFTSMAN in my book.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stinger4me said:


> I consider Roy Underhill to be quite the Master. Christ Schwarz fits the bill as smarmy. I doubt he has the book credits or the TV show to match Roy Underhill. Roy is quite the CRAFTSMAN in my book.


maybe not but I don't think that makes him any less a craftsman


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I detected a bunch of uneasiness around the ganged cutting of the dovetails. When the other cut was offered, Roy said "I draw the line" or something to that effect. 

Underhill is really very energetic, almost frenetic and the other guy seemed a bit laid back and slower going. That mix of energy will always create awkwardness.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I watched this again today. Still cracks me up.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe these two to be the best of friends and what you see on the show is designed to make you talk and think about these things


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree. It's just friendly banter, not _The Real Housewrights of Orange County_.


----------

